# engine starts and runs, then dies



## flyer181 (Nov 5, 2012)

I have an Arctic Cat AC7500 DGE. Worked fine all summer..we use it at the racetrack for our trailer lights, air compressor, etc. It will now start right up and run for maybe up to 30 seconds, then die. When it dies it is just like shutting off the switch..not like running out of fuel. Full of oil. Any suggestions?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

What engine is on it? It could be coil or ignitor if it is a far east engine. Roger


----------



## flyer181 (Nov 5, 2012)

The engine is a Suzuki 14 hp 499cc


----------



## 240wrx02 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sounds like ignition coil


----------



## Jack D (Dec 6, 2012)

Bad "Low Oil Pressure Switch"?? or no oil pressure?


----------

